# Thanks plowsite



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The winter of 09-10 has been one of the best in my young lifetime. We had close to 72 inches for the winter and our avg is 28. The things i learned this winter will def help me as a move forward and look to have my own operation next winter. My truck was set-up for a winter like this, and it did not disappoint. I learned from this site how to properly set it up. From weight in the back....to having a good tires for plowing. I really think strobes and a amber light are a must. When its snowing 2-3 inches a hour it great that people can see the lights. My fisher def was up for the task and had no problems with it. Also no breakdowns with my truck. I always wanted a winter like this, and now that i sit here and think about it, it seems unreal. Running out of room for snow and relocating was something very new to me this winter, but now i feel like i mastered it. lol 

I want to say many thanks to the great friends i gained from this site....first B&B for taking the time to help me with my over heating issue.....told me where to go for a new clutch fan....and pretty much walk me through the whole process...and saved me a few hundred dollars. After the new clutch fan...not one more problem the rest of the winter. Thanks mike for all the help.


Stroker79(doug) i talk to you more then i talk to some of my friends here in jersey...helping me me with my truck set-up and just shooting the breeze on the phone. When i planed to go to chicago for a snowstorm you open to door to ur home so i could stay...very cool man. Even though you are out of plowing....i know we will still continue to talk and wish u the best doug...and thanks again for the light bar.

The Chicago guys.....BNC...vaughshultz.....erkholar......colin....t-man...reaper....scottl...mark13 thanks for showing me how to handler a busy snow year and have fun with it........so many text and phone calls back and forth about snowstorms and plowing.....loved how we sent pics of plowing during each storm.......you guys are def great people....thanks for even let me forecast for you.....and not busting on me when im wrong...lol

Basher i still will never forget when we spent about 4 hours on a cold windy November day...just talking snow....the knowledge i came away with that day was great...and how you pm me just to ask how i was doing and how the winter is...thanks again....hope you had a great winter.


The new jersey crew....mkwl....icey.....dirtyjersey....s&mll....prizepup.....blk...highlander....lab inc we finally had a great winter...after all the snow-less winter we have been through...what a great run and thanks for offering to help me out when i was down a truck...very cool of you guys...have a great spring...and cant wait for next winter. 

Nickplowing.....it was great hearing from you during the snowstorms...you guys got alot more snow then i did.,....but you killed it. Thanks for the snow pics of what was coming....and how to attack the storm

grandview what can i say? we bust on eachother alot....but you have def gave me great advise over the phone.....and calling me many times this winter asking me are you tired of it yet? lol...always great to hear from you....hope all is well....and love hearing ur snow plowing stories.

One of the coolest things this winter was when i got a phone call from JD dave.....he was just asking me how everything was with all the snow and hope all was well.....i thought that was real cool....this big snow removal guy from canada...asking how i was doing......thanks again dave...have a great spring. 

The Iowa crew also for the advise they gave me the last few years...crete...hydro...duca.
Thanks guys.

camden, marko, toby....always great to read your post...they are very informative and also taking the time out to answer my questions. 

Almost forgot the ohio crew clapper...steve....and all of the great guys in that thread...thanks again. 

Oh and many thanks to cre and goldpro for always making me laugh when i read this site...good stuff guys. 




Thanks plowsite for everything  Im sorry if i missed a few guys.....hope everyone has a great spring and summer....see you next winter when its time to scrape the pavement.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Great post. Congrats!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Banksy;1026907 said:


> Great post. Congrats!


Thanks bansky....always look foward to you threads.....great to see the projects you work on.....they always turn out great


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You forgot me! 

Jk well that's good you had a great year, sounds like you made some friends, 
if you don't mind me asking, where are you located that you got 72"?
Just pm me your number and then you can get a call from the famous ajslands! 
Hope you have a good spring and summer, and fall, don't overdue it though, I would hate to not hear from you, so be safe, have fun, and make friends, 
take care



A.J.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ajslands;1026911 said:


> You forgot me!
> 
> Jk well that's good you had a great year, sounds like you made some friends,
> if you don't mind me asking, where are you located that you got 72"?
> ...


lol...i will def do that. Im located by new brunswick....by the RU campus......62 was the total for new brunswick.....close to 40 of that came in febuary....i also plow in monmouth county they had 72 for the winter.....between 60-70 inches we plowed this winter...thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

And now you can finaly get some sleep! :waving:


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Kudos on the post. Not too fast kingosobie...we need one more storm

http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/NY/Brentwood


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Timmy next season you'll wish for that 28 inches. Glad you learned how not to plow just in circles !


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds lilke an acceptance speach wesport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Tim's a genuinely nice guy. As I've said before he's Mr Positive and it's good to have him around here boosting people's spririts. I'll call you duing the next blizzard, since your getting paid by the hour. LOL


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1026993 said:


> Tim's a genuinely nice guy. As I've said before he's Mr Positive and it's good to have him around here boosting people's spririts. I'll call you duing the next blizzard, since your getting paid by the hour. LOL


C c ca can you call me? I'll make you a deal jd Dave, you call me and I'll join sima, DONT FORGET THE FREE COAT 
:waving: :salute:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

tls22;1026902 said:


> The winter of 09-10 has been one of the best close to 72 inches .


Wasn't it grandpayup 

If you judge them all by this one you're in for a disappointing lifetime
I can see Tim now, grandkids sitting on his knee while he tells tales of the winter 09-10:laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

basher;1027002 said:


> Wasn't it grandpayup
> 
> If you judge them all by this one you're in for a disappointing lifetime
> I can see Tim now, grandkids sitting on his knee while he tells tales of the winter 09-10:laughing:


Back In my day we had to use horses! And attached a plow to the back of them, doing the large parking lots took days! 
Why I remebr back in 1978 we had a blizzard that shutdown the eastern part of the country!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

tls22;1026902 said:


> One of the coolest things this winter was when i got a phone call from JD dave.....he was just asking me how everything was with all the snow and hope all was well.....
> 
> I got a call from JD Dave once too.....on a completely different topic tho!
> 
> Oh and many thanks to cre and goldpro for always making me laugh when i read this site...good stuff guys.


Thanks bud! Have a prosperous summer this year. :salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Stan;1026932 said:


> Kudos on the post. Not too fast kingosobie...we need one more storm
> 
> http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/NY/Brentwood


Thanks stan...hope you had a great winter. idk about one more.....plus my plow is away for a nap now....but last time i said that on this site...the next day it snowed 3 inches....lol



grandview;1026941 said:


> Timmy next season you'll wish for that 28 inches. Glad you learned how not to plow just in circles !


lol...thanks bud...yeah i know next winter is going to be a fight to get to 20 inches...lol. I will just call you then



JohnnyRoyale;1026986 said:


> Sounds lilke an acceptance speach wesport


Thanks johnny lmao....i broke my snow cherry


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Glad you had a good year, hope you have many more profitable years in the future.

In fact I want you to be so successful I will send you all of our snow as well.LOL


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JD Dave;1026993 said:


> Tim's a genuinely nice guy. As I've said before he's Mr Positive and it's good to have him around here boosting people's spririts. I'll call you duing the next blizzard, since your getting paid by the hour. LOL


lol..thanks dave.....i think i was paid 50 bucks to talk to you on the phone for 30 min....lol. Have a great green season bud



basher;1027002 said:


> Wasn't it grandpayup
> 
> If you judge them all by this one you're in for a disappointing lifetime
> I can see Tim now, grandkids sitting on his knee while he tells tales of the winter 09-10:laughing:


lol......yeah i can not get my hope up basher....just put this season in the memory bank and plow on....we need to set up a meet soon 



creativedesigns;1027030 said:


> Thanks bud! Have a prosperous summer this year. :salute:


Thanks cre...lol you to pal


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1027039 said:


> Glad you had a good year, hope you have many more profitable years in the future.
> 
> In fact I want you to be so successful I will send you all of our snow as well.LOL


thankyou...thats very nice of you.....you guys got a good amount of snow also....i heard away from the lake effect areas...did very well


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

tls22;1027042 said:


> thankyou...thats very nice of you.....you guys got a good amount of snow also....i heard away from the lake effect areas...did very well


The areas I plow in get lots of Lake Effect.
We need to cut Canada off.
98% of my work is on contracts, so I don't want the snow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1027047 said:


> The areas I plow in get lots of Lake Effect.
> We need to cut Canada off.
> 98% of my work is on contracts, so I don't want the snow.


you sound like a young grandview...he does not want the snow either.....


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that you had a successful season Tim. :waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;1027063 said:


> Glad to hear that you had a successful season Tim. :waving:


thanks toby....hope all is well


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

ajslands;1027000 said:
 

> C c ca can you call me? I'll make you a deal jd Dave, you call me and I'll join sima, DONT FORGET THE FREE COAT
> :waving: :salute:


Well Tim you just guaranteed getting a call from JD. Kudos to you, for those kind words. Maybe we will see you in Providence this June.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Neige;1027072 said:


> Well Tim you just guaranteed getting a call from JD. Kudos to you, for those kind words. Maybe we will see you in Providence this June.


lol..thanks neige...its always great to read about ur operation.....going to have a bunch of questions for you in providence


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Glad you got some snow to play in this year Tim, hopefully things work out for you and your Pops next season.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree with JDdave on tim being a postive guy. 
Tim gave me much encouragement on startin to plow and has always made nice comments on me. I have learned so much from plowsite also. I am glad you had a great winter Tim mine was awesome too see you next year! :waving: (although I will still be popping into plowsite throughout the summer


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Well put Tim and we sure had one great winter


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

This sure was a great winter TIm! Best of luck with the 'scaping this year- see ya on here come November! :waving:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks for the shout out tim, it was a great winter payupi hope there is more like it coming for us, best of luck this summer with the scaping and i will be watching out for the next meet n greet


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ajslands;1027000 said:


> C c ca can you call me? I'll make you a deal jd Dave, you call me and I'll join sima, DONT FORGET THE FREE COAT
> :waving: :salute:


So you want a call and a coat. Ok but I'm calling collect.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I wanna join sima, and a call and a coat


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Timmmy....Glad you had a successful year and hope your business continues to do well and grow. It was always nice talking to you. Keep up the good work


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

T-MAN;1027217 said:


> Glad you got some snow to play in this year Tim, hopefully things work out for you and your Pops next season.


Thanks Todd....have a great off season...see you in november


deere615;1027324 said:


> I agree with JDdave on tim being a postive guy.
> Tim gave me much encouragement on startin to plow and has always made nice comments on me. I have learned so much from plowsite also. I am glad you had a great winter Tim mine was awesome too see you next year! :waving: (although I will still be popping into plowsite throughout the summer


Thanks alot brad....very nice of you to say...you have came a long way...and its great to see how big ur company is now....over 80 of snow for the winter...thats my boy ussmileyflag


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

blk90s13;1027345 said:


> Well put Tim and we sure had one great winter


Yeah it def was a dream winter 


mkwl;1027349 said:


> This sure was a great winter TIm! Best of luck with the 'scaping this year- see ya on here come November! :waving:


Thanks Matt...have a great green season...see you when the snow starts flying


nicksplowing;1027355 said:


> thanks for the shout out tim, it was a great winter payupi hope there is more like it coming for us, best of luck this summer with the scaping and i will be watching out for the next meet n greet


Sounds good nick...we def need to get it together


hydro_37;1027699 said:


> Hey Timmmy....Glad you had a successful year and hope your business continues to do well and grow. It was always nice talking to you. Keep up the good work


Thanks alots Tim...hope all is well.....heard you guys had a pretty good winter also......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I thought you left?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont like how i was named dead last, i see how its gonna be timmy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1028092 said:


> i dont like how i was named dead last, i see how its gonna be timmy.


Better to be last then not mentioned at all!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

easy for you to say, you were mentioned number 21 , i was named number 32, thats 11 behind you, how the hell did i get 11 behind grandview??? we need to talk about his timmy.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You could have been put on the sh*t list instead GP.....lol
Timmy was doing his best to thank everyone.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i actually dont mind being on the sh1t list lol i strive for it actually.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ur a good buddy tim... i hope our summer is as good as our winterpayup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;1028088 said:


> I thought you left?


Was not a fare-well speech...just a thankyou


THEGOLDPRO;1028092 said:


> i dont like how i was named dead last, i see how its gonna be timmy.


lol.....number 1 in my heart is from bottom to top


iceyman;1028145 said:


> ur a good buddy tim... i hope our summer is as good as our winterpayup


Thanks Dan...enjoy the summer and the icey girls


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Already "The Good Ol Days" :laughing:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

REAPER;1216720 said:


> Already "The Good Ol Days" :laughing:


lol...yeah i would have bet my plow i would not have seen 60 inches of snow this winter....the good ol days


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We've not seen that kind of snow but have been work twice a week. Two inch storms with an ice crust.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

*agreed*

great post! as a newbie here as well. everyone here is great. i have not personly meet anyone here but everyone that i have talked with has been great. this site is amazing i can't thank anyone enough for the comments and posts. this site is amazing and the info that is on here is priceless for any new or seasoned plow operator. I freaking love this site! The hell with facebook we have PLOWSITE!

thanks for all the advise everyone!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

basher;1228499 said:


> We've not seen that kind of snow but have been work twice a week. Two inch storms with an ice crust.


Hey warren hope all is well pal...i guess i was wrong with my prediction this winter....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So Timmy,do you tell everyone now its better to have a 3-4inch snow then a 20 inch storm?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;1238638 said:


> So Timmy,do you tell everyone now its better to have a 3-4inch snow then a 20 inch storm?


yep.....no need to ever see the number 20 next to snowfall amounts


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

I can definitely say this.........I would be lost without this site. I have learned so much in the short time I have been on it. The biggest comfort? Knowing that whatever the situation, it is not unique and I can log on and find advice. Priceless!!!!!!
Especially want to thank B&B and tuney, as well as the rest of you.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

winter is over ? WTF ! loooooool


----------

